# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Painting the Shed

## MISTERK

Hi everyone,
I have a friend with a Cedar Shed which has not been looked after very well. Cedar weatherboards are grey and black in colour.
My friend wants to change colour of shed to green with paint. Can this be done? How does timber need to be prepared? Will it need a undercoat? Any special paint required for this job?
Many thanks in advance
MisterK

----------


## Vin

Mate, Solargard is perfect for the job, there are other paints as well but I always stick to Solargard. 
There is no need to do any special prep work other than just clean loose material and dirt off, then slap it on, it will last for years! 
Disclaimer -- I am not a painter by trade. look here solargard

----------

